# Best complete dry dog food



## Jennifer Peffer (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi. Hopefully our rescue pup will be coming to live with us next week and I wanted to get opinions on the best complete dry dog food ? I would like one that is readily available (like at pets at home or Tesco etc) . Thanks


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Everyone has their own opinion, but if you would like to be able to buy the food in Pets at Home, I really like the Barking Heads range.

They do a grain free salmon and potato dry food which I really rate.

Also, Wainwrights do a grain free, again, from Pets at Home.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Have a look at the sticky threads here, and at www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk

It is an independent dog food comparison website which scores foods on a scale of 0 to 5. You can set filters for your dog's weight, age etc and choose to view only the foods scoring, say, 4 and above. Then you can show them listed according to daily feeding cost so you can see what gives you best value for money.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Depends on your budget.

Most Pets at Home have a really good range, my local one does anyway. I'm not brand loyal and mix and match, but one of mine is on their own brand Step Up to Naturals food at the moment, which is £25.99 for £14kg. But you can get anything from their mega cheap budget brands to mega expensive brands like Attu, Lily's Kitchen etc.


----------



## Graham Robinson (Jan 23, 2018)

Jennifer Peffer said:


> Hi. Hopefully our rescue pup will be coming to live with us next week and I wanted to get opinions on the best complete dry dog food ? I would like one that is readily available (like at pets at home or Tesco etc) . Thanks


Please look on Grahams Gourmet pet foods there is a 20% discount on pet foods.
Enter BUBBLES and get 20% off top quality grain free pet food


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Graham Robinson said:


> Please look on Grahams Gourmet pet foods there is a 20% discount on pet foods.
> Enter BUBBLES and get 20% off top quality grain free pet food


That looks suspiciously like advertising, albeit in a refreshingly subtle form. Advertising is not allowed on the forum. As this is your first post, it can't be that long since you signed up to the rules.


----------



## Graham Robinson (Jan 23, 2018)

Burrowzig said:


> That looks suspiciously like advertising, albeit in a refreshingly subtle form. Advertising is not allowed on the forum. As this is your first post, it can't be that long since you signed up to the rules.


I do apologise. Yes I am a new member.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Graham Robinson said:


> I do apologise. Yes I am a new member.


You are welcome to post details of your product in 'DOG CLASSIFIEDS' but not the discussion sections.


----------



## Snoopies (Oct 17, 2011)

I would look at the so called 80/20 brands. More akin to a dogs natural diet. The likes of Eden, Orijen, Bentleys, Aatu etc.
Just make sure you introduce them slowly as much richer and higher in protein than run of the mill stuff. Need to feed less which mitigates the higher cost.
As JoanneF mentioned, check out the www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk site. They have some grey areas, but generally well informed.


----------



## Sammyez (Mar 14, 2017)

Allaboutdogfood website is a great start. Then worth speaking to a few suppliers they usually have a nutrionist who can advise on their recommedations. It's worth spending some time doing some research as some products are more style and marketing over substance.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Just to note that when you first get our rescue pup it is advised that you keep them on the same food they are used to until they settle down in their new environment. Then change food over slowly. There is no simple answer to your question however. One answer is whatever suits your dog. One of the key principles as far as I am concerned however is to look at the ingredients and look for a named meat as the first item.


----------



## mumma3 (Jun 6, 2016)

I feed my dog canagan she is doing well on it


----------



## Little.lils (Dec 21, 2017)

James wellbeloved for us! Our Vet totally approves it. It is expensive, but they don’t need the volume of feed as they do with some other brands as it very energy dense. My wee boys poop is smaller on it too than with other brands!


----------



## Kurt T (Jan 27, 2018)

My wife makes home-made dog treats like the spinach - carrot dog biscuits. My dog loves it, and I think it is healthy for him too.. You can try something like that, if it is readily available in the market.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We buy Vets Kitchen salmon and brown rice for Dillon, we get it from Sainsburys's £12 for 3kgs but you can get it from other stores.


----------



## Stu51 (Jan 24, 2018)

Jennifer Peffer said:


> Hi. Hopefully our rescue pup will be coming to live with us next week and I wanted to get opinions on the best complete dry dog food ? I would like one that is readily available (like at pets at home or Tesco etc) . Thanks


. Hi we have two cocker spaniels and we use a pet food company in Lancashire called Bamfords they spelalise in animal feed for farm animals but have a shop that sells all pet related things one being dry dog food we buy a 15kg bag of dry food for about £9.00 hope this helps


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

My little ones are on Wolfworthy. It’s an 80/20 grain free food that’s half price on your first order and 10% off subsequent orders if you subscribe. We get a 1.5kg bag every 4 weeks. It’s a great food but only available online, and I couldn’t afford to feed it to my lurcher as it’d be around £39 a month for him. 
Quinn (lurcher) is on skinners duck and rice, which I believe you can get in pets at home but again I do the subscribe and save option but from amazon so it gets delivered every month Andy works out around £23 a month. 
Lily’s kitchen is a good food to have s look into and is available in tesco as well as online and PAH.


----------



## petsa3 (Aug 30, 2021)

I read about raw dog food, that its much better to feed my dog in this way.
I Also found this typo of food: Dehydrated raw dog food, and especially this company: gorocketo
Have anybody of you guys try this out? Maybe know difference between it or any recommendations?
P.s my dog is French bulldog


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

This is an old thread ,If I were you I would start your own thread in the Health and Nutrition section where there are many raw feeders


----------

